# 3-wheel Morgans



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I may have to change my Forum name









I am seriously thinking of selling the Silver Hawk (plus another bike) and using the funds to purchase a 1930's Morgan Super Sports









Much safer that a 2 wheeled vehicle plus Philippa can take part







also much less stressful









So this weekend visited the C M Booth Museum in Kent. Funny place...a sort of shack behind the village antiques shop...but houses the largest collection of 3-wheel Morgans in the world.









Here are just a few of the pics I took:














































Cheers

Paul


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Great pics Paul. Looks like the sort of place you could poke around in for hours.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Morgan trikes are lovely things indeed - that grey one's a belter







.

I remember going to the Norwich Union classic run a good few years ago and seeing one of them belting round Donnington Park raceway. Also (seeing as how I'm into kit cars) I like the more modern interpretations as well - I suppose the ultimate is the Grinnal Scorpion which is a fantastically well built machine. There have been many trike kits manufactured over the years ranging from front wheel drive machines (using Citroen 2cv and Mini engines) to bike engined kits more in the Morgan style such as JZR (which used Honda or Moto Guzzi v-twins).

It'd be great to see some pictures if you decide to buy one - go for it Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Never had a Morgan but had a couple of Reliants before I could be bothered getting a car licence.

Didn't manage to get a Bond Bug though.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Morgan trikes are lovely things indeed - that grey one's a belter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right Paul







The grey one was just superb! My favorite one there!

If I get one, I will post pictures...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

We had a 1963 Reliant 3/25 when we were first married....we tried hard to roll the thing, but suprisingly, it was quite stable!

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Grinnal Scorpion


Superb









My friend Rich did some composite work for Grinnel, and I went with him to the 'factory' ( Shed in the middle of nowhere







) the M.D took me for a thrash in the 4 wheel version one, 280BHP Fiat coupe turbo engine, 600 kilos, arse was 6 inces off the ground, no screen and country 'lanes' bloody amazing!

Fantastic ride


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

I used to be in the SWKCC in fact I was Hon Sec for some years and one of our members was Dick Buckland .He builds a pretty quick 3 wheeler in the tradition of the

old BSA and Morgan 3 wheelers.He,s based near Newport in S.Wales ,If I can dig out

a club photo with a Buckland in I,ll get it posted.I,m still running my Magenta Tarragon

that I built in 87,You cant beat tube chassis & glass tops for passing M.O.T ,s grin


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Bill,

good to have another kit car fan on the forum. The only picture of a Magenta Tarragon I could fine (in Google images) was this. So is yours anything like this one? I used to run a Midas bronze as my everyday car for 9 years - great fun to drive and I quite miss it.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My friend & I have virtually finished rebuilding one of these: a Chris Hollir Mosquito. A sort of mini based dune buggy - ours is like this one but yellow in colour & with cycle wings at the front. I haven't been able to do any work on it this week as I've been busy with other things but I'll get back to it this coming week. It'll be ready for a test drive soon I think (we hope!)


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> good to have another kit car fan on the forum. The only picture of a Magenta Tarragon I could fine (in Google images) was this. So is yours anything like this one? I used to run a Midas bronze as my everyday car for 9 years - great fun to drive and I quite miss it.
> 
> ...


Hi paul,

the picture shows a white Mk 1 (short rear end) At my instigation Steve johnstone designed and produced the Mk11 (longer rear hatch) Mines is a very modified Mk11

you can see a tiny picture on my profile listing I,d be happy to send you an email with a

jpg attached if you,d care to post it for others to see cos I havnt worked out this url

website bit yet!

BillT.


----------

